# Seagulls can drink salt OR fresh water



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Seagulls who live in transitional river-sea areas can drink either salt or fresh water, as you can see in this video of a seagull having fun in the pigeon bath.

http://s333.photobucket.com/albums/m381/Skbllz/?action=view&current=DSCN6548-Splash.flv


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

interesting fact i was always told they only drank salt water. but your right i googled it lol. 

Cheers


----------

